# GPU-Z 0.5.5 AMD Zacate E-450 problem



## sglider (Nov 11, 2011)

Hi I have a motherboard with Zacate E-450 APU (Asus E45M1-M PRO), the problem is that GPU-Z does not display data correctly in addition to hanging the system (40-50% Cpu load and video crash and vpu recovery).












Thanks for support


----------



## sglider (Nov 27, 2011)

The new version GPU-Z 0.5.6 does not solve the problem, this does not even start


----------

